
Errol Morris About His Docudrama Hybrid Wormwood - nkurz
http://filmmakermagazine.com/104090-american-head-trip-joshua-oppenheimer-talks-to-errol-morris-about-his-netflix-docudrama-hybrid-wormwood
======
ncmncm
Nobody seems to want to say it, but murder is a much more plausible
explanation than suicide or accident.

It is scary to think so because the murderer and his accomplices remain free
and in power.

